# What is your favorite lure for saugeye?



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors

Just wondering what produces for everybody else in the area of saugeye. I would like to hear your "go to" baits. To try and get an idea of what works the best for you. Personally as soft plastics go I use two 1/8 jig heads on one line with a 2-3 inch grub tail. As :T crankbaits (hard baits) go i like to use STORMS wiggle wart madflash series blue/silver and it can dive anywhere from 7-18 feet depending on how much line you let out. Please post so we can all benefit from it!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

this specific forum dont get much traffic but ill bite. In the colder months when walking the banks and all else fells, my fallback is usually a white or pearltruse twister. 
summer time crank trolling id go with the #7 glass rap in perch.


----------



## muddguppy72

Anything rapala works for me. Speed and size changes with season. Anyone know if there is walleye in muskingum river. Caught damn near twenty of them sat. Couldn't tell they were pretty small

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher

muddguppy72 said:


> Anything rapala works for me. Speed and size changes with season. Anyone know if there is walleye in muskingum river. Caught damn near twenty of them sat. Couldn't tell they were pretty small
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I dont know for sure, But id bet they were saugeyes. Maybe sauger?


----------



## todd61

Husky jerks,x-raps,jigs with twisters.


----------



## todd61

muddguppy72 said:


> Anything rapala works for me. Speed and size changes with season. Anyone know if there is walleye in muskingum river. Caught damn near twenty of them sat. Couldn't tell they were pretty small
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Just guessing but I'd have to say sauger.


----------



## promag

I have to agree with Todd61, but i have only caught Saugeye from rivers and haven't gotton lucky yet at the resevoirs. Im not sure if its the depths or where I'm looking for them in the reservoirs. I'm finally going to tappan and I have a good feeling about that place so I'll keep you all posted once I get into the if I do. But also note the smaller x-raps are Awsome late in the fall. 

promag


----------



## muddguppy72

I ve caught lots of saugeye big and small but these little guys were almost silver in color. Not like sauger and saugeyes green or brown. I'm going back I have to know. We found deep holes on the muskingum with wood and rock. Ill bet they r holding some big ones. I wonder if they were stocked or swam in from some lake. My buddies dad works for odnr and he was shocking fish around the y bridge. He said several big walleye came up. He tagged em and through em. This was about ten years ago.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## muddguppy72

Hey man if want some eyes try fish 12 to 14 feet of water with crankbaits that stay in that range. Right now shadlings and jointed shad raps r bringing me luck. White or purple in mornings and red or craw towards evening. Good luck. Trolling sandy rocky points. If it works I want pics lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## promag

Thanks. And those little eyes were probably sauger but there is quite a mix of fish in the muskingum. And yes walleye too. I caught about 80 in two days in the black fork this spring they were all around 8-10in loving the dual twister set up. 

promag


----------



## topwater

Big Joshy Swimbaits, X-Raps, Bladebaits


----------



## Larry Winkelman

I have luck on husky jerks,twister tails mostly chartreuse and pink,shad raps,vib-e blade baits also produce really well and if all else fails I like to tightline with floating jig heads. Well good fishing to all!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme

Sauger don't have the white tip on the bottom of the tail, do they?


----------



## BigFishHunter

You wouldn't happen to have a picture of them would you muddguppy72?


----------



## Fishfinaddict

Cotton Cordell Wally Divers work well for me. Silver blue and perch are my favorite. Jointed for casting. No joint for trolling. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors

I dont use vibes too much but people seem to really like them. Also I have yet to catch my first fish on a Big Joshy but caught other good fish on them. I hit my PB saugeye Thursday with a pink/black tube would you believe that lol


----------



## Boxingref_rick

BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors said:


> Just wondering what produces for everybody else in the area of saugeye. I would like to hear your "go to" baits. To try and get an idea of what works the best for you. Personally as soft plastics go I use two 1/8 jig heads on one line with a 2-3 inch grub tail. As :T crankbaits (hard baits) go i like to use STORMS wiggle wart madflash series blue/silver and it can dive anywhere from 7-18 feet depending on how much line you let out. Please post so we can all benefit from it!!!


Hi all. 

I would add a blackish green "Tadpolly!" to that list and be a very happy, happy man...... that is if I can find any "Tadpollys" to speak of! 

Stay safe all! 
Rick.


----------



## foxbites

a clown smithwick rouge!! I like the 5.5" rouge and my sway bar minnows


----------



## buckzye11

We used to have Saugeye at Nimisila, when they were there, all it seemed i needed was a red 1/8 oz jig and a pearl grub(1/4 crawler)..... but that sure don't catch the Walleye like it did the Saugeye.


----------



## kingofamberley

I have had luck with Rebel Minnows. Silver with either a black top or blue top. They are pretty much my favorite for everything right now though


----------



## BMayhall

3 or 4 inch Bass pro squirmin shads with a touch of KVD shad fish sticks 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## claytonhaske

Jig and twister in the spring, vibee/lipless crankbait in the summer, ssr7 in the fall and suspending stickbaits in the winter. Good luck!


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Well I just spent yesterday pouring several hundred jigheads because I went thru a couple hundred last year... 

1/4 ounce jighead and three inch twister tail grub


----------



## ohiou_98

oldstinkyguy said:


> Well I just spent yesterday pouring several hundred jigheads because I went thru a couple hundred last year...
> 
> 1/4 ounce jighead and three inch twister tail grub


Bingo. Make that grub white, and that's all you need- at least on the river.


----------



## kingofamberley

oldstinkyguy said:


> Well I just spent yesterday pouring several hundred jigheads because I went thru a couple hundred last year...
> 
> 1/4 ounce jighead and three inch twister tail grub


I have been coming around to your ways


----------



## StumpHawg

Creeks and rivers I will take a roadrunner tipped with a chub or sucker minnow at 3inches anyday, lakes it seems once the water temp hits 50s the good ol smithwick clown color is tuff to beat.


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors

My new favorites are jig & twister, vib-e, and still learning how to use stickbaits, but they seem like they will produce.


----------



## acklac7

Spring (March-May) - Stickbaits/Jigs, speed up my retrieve as the water warms.

Summer May-Sept) - SSR 7's, Tri-Treble Floating Rapalas, Heddon Swimmin Image - (sick bait). Xraps too...

Fall/Winter (October-Feb) - Finish out October with cranks mentioned above, then switch to stickbaits/jigs (mostly stickbaits) once the water cools in Nov.


----------



## jschaeff23

I wasn't the original poster, but thanks for the info. Recently moved to central Ohio and looking to get into fishing for Saugeyes. Looks like this will be a good starting point for me


----------



## catchin_eyes

A jig with a 3 inch tail on it is my "go to" bait, I've caught them on chartreuse, white, orange, pink, yellow, green, etc, probably use white more then anything. The lighter the jighead you can get away with, the better in my opinion. I use 1/8 ounce mostly unless depth wind or current requires something heavier. I love using jerk baits when the water cools down in the fall, and early spring. Firetiger and clown HJ-12's are what I mostly use. I use Vibee's at the causeways/bridges. Used to use the 1/4 ounce size but tried the 3/16 ounce this year and I think I like that better. same colors as the tails I use. Also been catching a lot of fish this fall on swaggin' minnows. 

Never tried the ssr-7's before, might have to give them a try this spring/summer. How do you guys fish these, steady retrieve? trolling?


----------



## buckeyebowman

muddguppy72 said:


> Anything rapala works for me. Speed and size changes with season.
> Anyone know if there is walleye in muskingum river. Caught damn near twenty of them sat. Couldn't tell they were pretty small
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I'm a little late to the party but, yes, there are definitely walleye in the Muskingum, at least below Devols dam. My BIL and I were fishing down there one time, and he told me we might get into some saugeye as they were supposed to be "up". I was casting a shallow running Reef Runner Lil Ripper in fire tiger and got a nice take. Turned out to be a 16"-17" 'eye. About a half dozen more casts and I catch a twin of the first. I had both of them on the stringer when my BIL comes fishing down toward me and asked if I was doing any good. Told him I had caught a couple of 'eyes. He said, "They're probably saugeye". I pulled up the stringer and showed them to him, and he said, "Yeah you're right! Those are walleye."


----------



## Rough House

renoskys and reef runner 800's


----------

